# Renault Scenic Timing Belt Question?



## shrek

We Have 1.4 Renault Scenic Sports Model.
Bought Last Year From Local Garage.   The Timing Belt Needs To Be Done Now As There Is Over 60,000 Miles On The Car. We Got A Bit Of A Shock To Be Honest. When I Enquired About Getting The Timing Belt Done. I Was Told Timing Belt Can Only Be Done On This Model At A Renault Dealer.   The Cost Was Going To Be €650.00 (thats After We Pursued The Dealer )we Bought The Car From Cos We Were Never Told The Timing Belt Would Need To Be Done At 60,000 Miles
So The Car Is Now Due A Service, Timing Belt Needs To Be Done And It Needs Four New Tyres!! We Are At Loggerheads Over What To Do.
Whether To Spend The Money And Keep The Car For Another Few Years Or Trade The Car For Another Make Where We Wont Have The Hassle With Timing Belt. Garage Advised Timing Belt Will Have To Be Done Again At 120,000 Miles.   Annoying Thing Is Brother Got His Peugeot Van Done Yest And The Timing Belt Cost 60.00 Euro...... 
Other Wise Car Runs Grand Serves The Purpose Gets Us From A To B. Any Of You Had Timing Belts Done On Renault Scenic Or Any Opinions On The Above. 
Thanks


----------



## RS2K

I don't see why it should be a main dealer job. The belt must be done or else you risk this persons bad experience....

"I have a 1.6 petrol 16valve Scenic 2000 (W reg) good car, very adaptable but all went wrong when at 48000 miles, the auxillary belt sheaded, the debris got into the timing belt and ruined the engine. my question to Renault can this happen, their reply was non comittal but said in certain circumstances that this could happen and tough luck!!! Buy a new engine £2500. I have been very careful with this belt ever since but a couple of weeks ago after the Major 72000 mile service the aux belt went again, the renault dealer said the jockey pully caused the break. Bill was £289 for repair, next day after 5 miles the car came to a stop. you`ve guest, the aux belt again but this time it has ruined the engine again. Cause this time, alternator problems. Renault should realy get to grips with this, making engines that can fail when the auxillary belt fails, but they have not and indeed the current cars on sale, all have this potential expensive problem. I understand the problem covers all their current engines 1.4, 1.6 2.0 petrol and 1.9 deisels. On my experience a broken aux belt has a 66.6% probability of writing off the engine. BE WARNED.
In 45 years of motoring with all types of cars including other Reaults I have never had engine trouble because of Auxillary Belts."


----------



## shrek

Hi 

Thanks for your reply, I have a 02 model and when I questioned the various garages about gettting the timing belt done I was told that this model had to got to a renault main dealer that other garages or mechanics would not touch the timing belt so we are still none the wiser as to what to do whether to spend the bucks getting the work done or to move away from Renault ....


----------



## RS2K

Will check on an 02 model....the belt has to be done however.

You risk disaster if it's not replaced.


----------



## RS2K

Can't see anything specific on the 02 model.

Get it done, but check more indepenent garages first for price. The belt may be very awkward to access or may need specialist tools to release and retension.


----------



## Murt10

Just had a look at Honest John's website. Get rid of it before anything else goes. Renault seem to be nothing but trouble and the dealers couldn't seem to care less. 

"In June 2001 Renault was rated by Motor Warranty Direct as Britain's joint 4th worst out of 22 marques for used car warranty claims. 20th from bottom for reliabilty in Auto Express 2002 reader survey of 100 models. High number of complaints from Telegraph readers and honestjohn website visitors. Joint fourth bottom in 2002 Which reliability survey of cars up to 2 years old; 241 cars surveyed. Renault had above average warranty repair costs in 2003"
[broken link removed]

Go Japanese for relaibility.




Murt


----------



## RS2K

The Scenic is a good old bus. A big seller and rightly so. They sell readily 2nd or 3rd hand if in good knick, and even retain decent value.

Murt is probably right that the jap cars are a bit more reliable, but they tend to be a little pricer, and might not be so well equipped. My experience of jap cars is limited to a Corolla I hated (co. car) and which I tried to kill quite a few times, and failed. The only issue I had since was a quite troublesome Alfa Romeo (it was great fun though) and a timing belt snap in spectacular style on an low mileage Opel (whilst bouncing off the rev limiter). I've owned 6 new Fords in the last few years and have never had a problem. Reliabilty would not be a buying concern for me therefore, but each to their own.   

I reckon get the belt done, and motor on.


----------



## Euro

Hi

I have a Mondeo, similar cost E600  these belts need changing at 70,000 or every five years. But it is not just a simple question of changing belts. There are pulleys, bearings,belts and engine mounts have to been taken out. The labour time on a mondeo is 3-4 hours. On previous Fords that I owned years ago it was just a simple belt change for £6-£10. Engines are for more complex now, and go for far more without services.


----------



## Pollock

RS2K said:
			
		

> My experience of jap cars is limited to a Corolla I hated (co. car) and which I tried to kill quite a few times, and failed.


 
Forgive me if I find it amusing that you tried to kill the Corolla and failed - Japs are reliable - that's it. How one can rate Jap, French, German etc. models against each other for driving experience sounds silly to me when all we're talking about is budget 1 litre to 2 litre cars that let's face are just modes of transport.

By the way I believe if the Punto belt goes there's no harm done - one (if not the only) reason to buy one.


----------



## RS2K

You are forgiven. It was supposed to be a funny remark!

The Corolla was 100% reliable, quite economical,....driving pleasure wise it was hopeless. It was an appliance - like driving a fridge I'd imagine.

If driving for you is a matter of transport and nothing else, fair enough. For me it can provide quite a bit of pleasure. Driving smoothly and quickly (not fast) and obeying the laws can be good fun. It's good to arrive safely at a destination and a pasenger to say "you drove well". I take some pride in that.

I enjoy comparing various cars personalities and differences in performance, handling, comfort etc. Doesn't really matter if it's a 1 litre or 5 litre.

Going back to the timing belt issue -  it's possible what you say about a Punto is true. The function of the belt is to ensure all the bits of the engine which are moving up and down, and sometimes in and out relative to each other, do so at exactly the corrct time. If the belt snaps mayhem can ensue under the bonnet and a lot of damge can occur. Metal on metal contact.

I wouldn't drive a Punto if I knew the timing belt was overdue a change regardless if I thought it snapping would cause serious engine damage or not. I wouldn't be happy with the uncertainty of it. Change it. It's like buying good insurance.


----------



## Pollock

Let's agree to differ then RS2K - my point was that ordinary cars don't give a genuine drive like for example a Ferrari or a Morgan. They're not intended to - they're "made by robots and tested by dummies" as the old Volvo adverts said. Enjoy your Renault


----------



## RS2K

I don't own a Renault!

I know what you mean though. Some mass produced relatively "ordinary cars" do have a bit of character however.


----------



## Pollock

RS2K said:
			
		

> I have a 1.6 petrol 16valve Scenic 2000 (.


 
Sorry am I missing something


----------



## RS2K

Pollock said:
			
		

> Sorry am I missing something



Must be. I've never owned a Renault Scenic. Ican't see where the quote came from either, but never mind.

My 1st car was an R4 however.


----------



## LDFerguson

I take it that the second paragraph from RS2K's post above (second post on this thread) is a quote copied from somewhere else, as distinct from RS2K's own words.


----------



## Niallymac

My wifes 00 Scenic died again for the second time in a fortnight. It was previously the starter motor, replaced at a cost of €350, I am now told it is the fly wheel into which the starter motor sits. The whole engine and gearbox has to come out ( its an auto box) in order to replace this fly wheel. I'm looking at in excess of €1000 to get it back on the road.

In a year, this car has been in the garage on 5 different occassions. Unfortunately for me, the last two complaints have happened just outside the twelve months parts and labour that it came with. The car has only 39k on the clock, 1 previous owner, bought from main dealer. Currently does no more than 3k miles per annum.

It will be the last Renault I ever part with my hard earned for.


----------



## RS2K

LDFerguson said:
			
		

> I take it that the second paragraph from RS2K's post above (second post on this thread) is a quote copied from somewhere else, as distinct from RS2K's own words.



Ah I see now. Liam is correct - thanks. I got that from Honest John I think.


----------



## Fiona

Hi, 

Female driver here with no clue about car mechanics.

I also own a renault scenic 1.6RT 1998. 110k on clock. Recently the rev meter on occasions starts to throw a wobble. Usually on starting or pulling into the driveway. The car is at a standstill but the engine is revving up without my foot on the pedal.

Got worried there when I read this thread on the timing belt thing shattering and destroying the engine. Could this be my problem. Is my belt about to snap?

Have also had numerous problems with this car. Starting to cut out allot while in low gear or coming down a gear. 

Apologies for my lack of mechanical jargon.


----------



## RS2K

Fiona,
That sounds like trouble, although it's unlikely be timing belt related. If the belt snaps there will be no symptoms nor warnings. It'll just go and the engine will mash itself up. It's essential to have it changed at or before the recommended interval.
From your description I'd suspect some electronic gremlin. Get it checked using the plugin diagnostic computer. Renault dealer job unfortunately so will be expensive enough. 
110k miles is quite a bit, and it might be a good time to consider replacing the car.   
Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.


----------



## Fiona

Thanks RS2K, will try a new set of spark plugs and keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## derekp

hI I have a scenic 16 v auto from new 2000 w reg 59000 miles only every had renualt services.
last month broke down in the fast lane of the moterway had to cross five lanes to get to saftey as slip road was joining.
AA came told me it was the cambelt took me to a garage .
At the garage he told me its the 3rd car in here to day same problem its not the cambelt its the timing belt comeing of the the alternater?.
He said he has seen quite a few of then and heard lots more from other garages .
And it could be quite a expence job if the valves ect are damage and parts runing of the timeing belts are damage . He said you shuold speck to renault first .
I done sume reserch first and he was sure right there are lots of case all over the web sites.
So spoke to renault as one month before the five years was up i had a services with renault and ask why they did not advices me that i should be changing in my belts as there is a problem with the belts coming off they said it would not have help as the belts are coming the aternater to do with clutch or pully.
Ask if there is a safety issue here as i was luck that i got to safety they said you was not hurt ? ask what they are going to do for me they say as its out side you warenty tuff luck.
The cost of fixing the car as evary valve is bent ect ect £3000 parts and labour £1000.
This makes it cost more than the car is worth.
And have just sold it to the gargage for £500 and had to pay £250 for work to take of the head to check the damage.
The only coasre of action is to get renualt to admit theres a problem with a non servicable parts that failed out side the warenty that has caused the subserquet damage so i need all the help i can as there are lots of you out there that have had same thing happpen and for shaw there will be alot more. DEREK THANK YOU.


----------



## RS2K

Nasty one Derek.

What did the suppling/servicing Renault dealer say?

I reckon they might share some of the cost with you if you handle it correctly.


----------



## slave1

€600 seems mad, I've a 98 Megane and I got a full service and timing belt change for €200.
Ask to speak to the head mechanic in the garage and ask him does he do nixers or do any of the mechanics in the garage do nixers, this is what I done the first time my renault needed attention and I get well looked after, now on my 4th renault and very happy with reliability and upkeep


----------



## derekp

Renault london west where i got car said they could try and get a  new deal on new car free carpets? Renault uk  NO HELP AT ALL EVEN WHEN I SAY I AN GOING TO THE CAR SHOW TO DEMONSTATE ON THERE STAND.
Untill it becomes a reconised fault that they admit to will they do anything.Derek


----------



## Guest109

Fiona  your engine probably needs decoked any mechanic can do it, its very simple  it usually is carbon embers on the piston head that still is glowing when you switch off and thats causes engine to run on for a few seconds  a few drops of redex in petrol would have cured it in the older cars


----------



## jbob

my 2001 1.6 scenic jumped the timing belt due to a cam belt tensioner failure,its only done 38k and is 3 weeks outside the five renewal or 72k time limt.renault costomer sevice basically said go away,its not our problem.its with my local renault dealer,i am awaiting the BILL,they have been slow to inform me of progress,and they did not even offer a courtsey car.will i buy a renault again.NO.


----------



## comanche

jbob said:
			
		

> my 2001 1.6 scenic jumped the timing belt due to a cam belt tensioner failure,its only done 38k and is 3 weeks outside the five renewal or 72k time limt.renault costomer sevice basically said go away,its not our problem.its with my local renault dealer,i am awaiting the BILL,they have been slow to inform me of progress,and they did not even offer a courtsey car.will i buy a renault again.NO.


 
When you say you have talked to customer service who have you talked to - garage customer service or renault ireland customer service?

They prob say 5 years or 72k which ever comes first. I think that you have no come back on this.

Had similar thing happen to me. I have a 99 megane, belt on alternator slipped due to alternator pulley going loose. It got sucked into timing belt. End cost 1300 for repairs, 80 euro for the tow with a good independant.

Its just one of those things... Chance your arm with renault ireland though. You never know.


----------



## Towger

Does anyone know of any garages in Dublin which can actually change the timing belt/ (tensioner kit) on the old (pre 03) model Scenic. Renault them selves are having a special offer of €650 at the moment, reduced from €850. Plus €450 for a full service!


----------



## idelers

Shalom from Israel where my Scenic 2001 conked out in the left lane of the highway from Jerusalem to Tel Aviv and I was terrified.  I had been warned that at seven years old and 78,000 kilometers I was overdue for the timing belt replacement.  But when they told me it would cost 3,000 NIS or close to $850, I just couldn't afford it so instead I kept driving, could have had a horrible accident and had to be towed to the main garage.

My question is whether $850 to replace the belt which seems to cost no more than $50 is an acceptable price or exorbitant?  I use the authorized garage but as a consumer warrior am not adverse to securing a little justice for those of us who are stuck with the Renault lemons. 

Thanks for your time.

Idele


----------



## Caveat

idelers said:


> My question is whether $850 to replace the belt which seems to cost no more than $50 is an acceptable price or exorbitant? I use the authorized garage...


 
The main reason is the labour cost - the job itself is not difficult and the belt is cheap, but it takes a bit of time and a fair bit of dismantling to get to the T/belt. It's a pain of a job.

For a main dealer, the price you mention doesn't sound too outrageous - but it could be done for about half the price by an independent.


----------



## compaid

*odd rev counter on scenic*

If the rev counter starts jumping about I have found that this is a poor connection to the engine management system. Mine has done this several times. 

Usually the engine is not changing its speed just the rev counter. Especially noticed on idle when it jumps about. The engine management connector is a large black connector on top of the control box. Best done with battery disconnected. Just unclip and replace a couple of times then it usually fixes it. Dont try with battery connected in case you short some pins. Expensive. Mat then have to recode radio.


----------

